# Magnaflow catback w/xpipe



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

I washed the goat today and it's looking great. i than got my cam and said to myself "i should make a exhaust vid to hear what others have heard as i go past them". plus i need practice at this new vid cam. the first rev is to 2300, the second is up to 4000 rpm and the last 3 was up to 6500 rpm. enjoy:cheers 

http://media.putfile.com/magnaflow-sound-clip-38


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

its fixed:cheers


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Sounds great!


----------



## Zebra (Sep 2, 2006)

I just installed a Magnaflow w/ X-pipe today. To me it definitely sounds quieter when just driving around. Maybe it's just all of the exhaust directed out back and not being mixed in the resonator, under the passenger compartment.
I don't mind if it is quieter as long as it performs better.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

you will have to put some miles on your system. i pissed on my self when i first had them on. i was like WTF its now softer than stock. well now i have over 10,000 miles on them and you now here them. dont get mad at it. it will get louder after while:cheers


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

Hell. I am putting on magnaflow mufflers on tuesday to quiet the car down. I have jba shorties, catless mids, x-pipe, and K&N intake and the thing is fing loud as hell. I think my girlfriends parents hate it when I leave at 1 a.m. and start the car up.


----------



## Zebra (Sep 2, 2006)

The part that goes under the rear axle looks like it hangs pretty low. I may have to do some adjustments.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

Zebra said:


> The part that goes under the rear axle looks like it hangs pretty low. I may have to do some adjustments.


they do hang lower than stock


----------



## Warner Robins GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Sounds good man.

I keep going back and forth between my spintechs and my stockers. Sometimes I like the quietness of the stockers..but then sometimes I like the **** loudness of my spintechs. Thank goodness its only a 10 min job to unbolt one and bolt up the other.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

Warner Robins GTO said:


> Sounds good man.
> 
> I keep going back and forth between my spintechs and my stockers. Sometimes I like the quietness of the stockers..but then sometimes I like the **** loudness of my spintechs. Thank goodness its only a 10 min job to unbolt one and bolt up the other.


just like your wing on the back:seeya:


----------



## BALSDEEP (Sep 28, 2006)

sounds sweet to me. i had the same system put on my car today. i love the way it sounds. i had the magnaflow on my 99 cobra but that had long tubes and x pipe w/o cats. that was a bit loud. this is much more civil.tell us about the cam.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

EEZ GOAT
I have the Magnaflow true X and it does hit on dirt roads with a crown in center other than that love the way it looks under axle! What did you do to rear bumper looks good!!!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

> tell us about the cam.


 stock cam:lol:


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

Holden said:


> EEZ GOAT
> I have the Magnaflow true X and it does hit on dirt roads with a crown in center other than that love the way it looks under axle! What did you do to rear bumper looks good!!!


had my rear painted by johnnybgood and then added the black reflective tape in the GTO sign. thx the comps guys/gals


----------



## Warner Robins GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> just like your wing on the back:seeya:


Funny you should say that...I just put it back on yesterday. LMAO. For how long...who knows.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

Warner Robins GTO said:


> Funny you should say that...I just put it back on yesterday. LMAO. For how long...who knows.


 :cool


----------



## bdtims (Sep 29, 2006)

Hey man, I'm really diggin the sound. All you have is Magnaflow and x-pipe? I'm wanting to get some LT headers.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

After the x-pipe install I started getting a buzzing vibration from the exhaust and when I had magnaflow mufflers installed it died down a little, but it is still there. Have any of you had this happen? I also have had on catless mids for a while, but have never had the sound, but could this be the problem?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

bdtims said:


> Hey man, I'm really diggin the sound. All you have is Magnaflow and x-pipe? I'm wanting to get some LT headers.


i also have the LPE cai


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

socal gto said:


> After the x-pipe install I started getting a buzzing vibration from the exhaust and when I had magnaflow mufflers installed it died down a little, but it is still there. Have any of you had this happen? I also have had on catless mids for a while, but have never had the sound, but could this be the problem?


no buzzing sound for me


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

Just curious on this one. After what I have done the car now sounds like an exotic not a mucle car. Does anybody elses' car sound like this with the magnaflow stuff on it?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

plz post up a sound clip of that. you will be the first to have a sound like that:cheers


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

I had a 67 mustang w/351w installed, and completely changed out out all the exhaust. I had Hooker Headers, dual 3" pipes with a 3" X-Pipe, and some Thrush CVX mufflers (3" in/out). The car was quiet at idle and easy cruising. The moment I gave anything more than 50% throttle, the beast roared. It was such a beautiful sound. I'm saving for some kind of intake upgrade (CAI or what not), Full exhaust, and a Tune. And X-Pipe and some high-flow cats are on the list.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Sounds pretty ferocious.


----------

